# T-Online email Abruf



## vinc5nt (29. April 2002)

Hi,
Ich hab folgendes Problem auch wenn es nicht mir gehört  :

Warum kann weder die T-online Software noch Outlook Express emails von einem @t-online.de account abrufen, wobei es jedoch möglich ist emails erfolgreich zu schreiben.

Verhalten der Programme :

*T-Online Software : *Sie zeigt einfach die ganze Zeit dieses E-Mail Abruf Fenster mit dem fliegenden pinken Vogel an. Und damit hört sie dann auch nicht mehr auf bis man sie dazu "zwingt".

*Outlook Express : *Er ruft die emails einfach ab als ob nuichts sei, empfängt jedoch keine, obwohl ich noch zuvor eine email zu der entsprechenden Addresse geschickt hab ?


Was ist da das Problem ... ist es account einstellungs/t-online server/oder aber PC bedingt ? 


Danke


----------



## nils11 (29. April 2002)

*server...*

überprüf mal die server-einstellungen.

pop3-server: pop.btx.dtag.de
smtp-server: mailto.btx.dtag.de

das sollte dann gehen.


----------



## vinc5nt (29. April 2002)

die server hab ich so eingetragen (zumindestens bei Outlook) und schreiben kann ich ja auch, empfangen in gewisserweise auch nur kommt nichts an 
verschicken funzt einwandfrei nur das Empfangen ist ein schein empfangen, es müsste eine email dasein nur hat er sie nicht, obwohl er erfolreiche empfangen hat (sagt er), nur bei der T-online software röddelt er ewig rum.

Irgendwie ungalublich "strange" ?


----------



## nils11 (29. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. ich würde sagen, dass liegt am pc. probiere eventuell mal an einem anderen pc aus, ob du von da aus deine mails empfangen kannst.


----------



## vinc5nt (30. April 2002)

aber ist doch irgendwie komisch oder ? andere email konten funtzen Problemlos nur das t-online konto nicht ?


----------



## DeMuX (30. April 2002)

alternativ kannst du auch:

pop3: pop.t-online.de
smtp: mailto.t-online.de

hernehmen.

Dürfte deinem Problem aber wahrscheinlich nicht helfen können.

Grüße Demux


----------



## Maniacy (30. April 2002)

wähl dich anstatt mit der T-Online Software mal mit DFÜ-Verbindung ein...

Und achte stets auf folgende Kriterien:
a) du kannst deine T-Online Mails nur dann einlesen, wenn du auch mit dem richtigen Account drin bist
b) Benutzername = dein Alias; Passwort= . (also Punkt
 ich verwende auch diese: 


> pop3: pop.t-online.de
> smtp: mailto.t-online.de


Servereinstellungen

Hoffe geholfen zu haben 
MfG
Maniacy

PS: Wenn du Fragen zur DFÜ-Verbindung hast MAIL ME


----------



## nils11 (30. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, mit dfü könnte es in der tat klappen. denn die t-online-software und outlook waren noch nie gute freunde.


----------



## Moartel (2. Mai 2002)

Bei mir ging es mit T-online-Software und Outlook. Heute benutze ich aber auch DFÜ.

Bei mir gehen die Server pop.t-online.de und mailto.t-online.de besser als die anderen. Da die anscheinend von den meisten benutzt werden solltest du die auch hernehmen.
Mach mal ein Update bei Outlook, vielleicht hilft das, ist zwar unwahrscheinlich aber schaden wird es sicher nicht.


----------

